
Autoprefixer 6.1 is out with CSS-in-JS and :read-only support - iskin
https://github.com/postcss/autoprefixer/releases/tag/6.1.0
======
have_faith
Autoprefixer is my favourite part of the build process (using Gulp). Makes
life much easier. Would recommend.

~~~
nailer
Ditto. Just decided to start using it, decided a browser baseline (IE9 in my
case) and used it. Have stopped writing prefixes and never had a problem with
Autoprefixer, I've pretty much forgotten it's there.

------
Udo
"By the people and for the people"? What's up with the political message on
top of this?

~~~
vdaniuk
Do you have a problem with that?

~~~
Udo
No, I'm curious. Aren't you? Or does everyone besides me already know what it
means and what the connection is to the software?

~~~
vdaniuk
Yeah, I am curious, too. I misjudged the tone of your comment, bad assumption
on my part.

------
IgorPartola
The docs are not clear on one point: will it work correctly if I pass, say
bootstrap.css through it? Or will it add duplicate prefixes?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It will actually remove prefixes that aren't needed, as well as not
duplicating any existing ones that it intends to keep.

~~~
IgorPartola
Fantastic, thank you.

------
NatW
Interactive demo:
[http://autoprefixer.github.io/](http://autoprefixer.github.io/) Autoprefixer
works with Rails, too: [https://github.com/ai/autoprefixer-
rails](https://github.com/ai/autoprefixer-rails)

------
drinchev
Autoprefixer is what made made me to ditch Compass a couple of years ago in
favor of pure SCSS. Great work.

------
clord
hopefully autoprefixer-cli is fixed. My makefile builds have been failing
randomly and unreproducably since they split it out of core.

